# Rhombeus??



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry, I first added this thread in the Piranha's photo and video forum...

Know I'm at the right spot..

I'd like to know if this fish is really a serrasalmus rhombeus or if it's an other kind of serra?
Due to the age of the fish, its seems to be hard to tell what species its belonging to
Please help


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not the best photo, but yes, appears to be S. rhombeus.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like a rhom to me. try and get a better picture.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

yes a rhom


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

It's not my picture ... 
The picture is from the seller who claims to have (maybe) a S. rhombeus. I want to have a rhom for a long time, but I want to be sure about it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yes it is a rhom..........


----------

